# There’s so many, but with influence I started mine



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Shaping was tonight, ordered my goodies from us composites ,worse than going to the tackle shop


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It’s looking good! Keep it up


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

are you paying your helper in Twinkies and Grape Nehi?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good! I'll have to swing by and check it out sometime soon! Sending you a PM.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Great start, I’m in Charleston also. Hope to check it out


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Well it was a busy and chilly start to the weekend but luckily have a wall unit in my shed so decided to cut the heat up and close the doors, got a good bit done, filled all big gaps pulled screws and filled. Going to get after it with the sander through the week and start prep for glass.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

JJones said:


> View attachment 114668
> View attachment 114670
> View attachment 114672
> View attachment 114674
> View attachment 114676


Looks like a tight squeeze, but it should work out fine. Great job, have fun! Looks like your first mate is ready to go fishing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I see you drink Natural Light as well. I approve of your beer and boat choice. Someday I'll nut up and build one of these too.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Dang you work fast! I was just telling my wife the other day I needed a shed for the backyard. This may end up being a VERY expensive question seeing that it’s possible to build a 16’er, but what size is your shed?


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

I think 25 x 12 maybe 30 I’ll measure, was here luckily when we bought the house.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Almost that time, and if anyone on here is in question on a sander to buy, Bosch get75-6n


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

JJones said:


> I think 25 x 12 maybe 30 I’ll measure, was here luckily when we bought the house.


Dang, looks much smaller in the pics. I was thinking I could do this in a single car garage bay.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Hull looks great, What are your plans for mounting trim tabs.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Sethsawyer said:


> Hull looks great, What are your plans for mounting trim tabs.


Actually woke up this morning thinking about that, either something very similar to what you did or mount them on the back flush with transom, either way I need to trim/cut the core, but honestly thinking I might recess half the tab


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

JJones said:


> I think 25 x 12 maybe 30 I’ll measure, was here luckily when we bought the house.


Confirmed, shed is 30 x 12


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Starting to get fun


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I love the tab placement. I was planning on flushing mine totally when I start my build. Any reason you left some out? More lift? Do you think totally reassessed would work? Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Probably the work due to actually completely recessing the tab due to having to inset the actuator. I love this feature on my maverick but I often wonder if building at home it I wouldn’t do it this way to save some of the time with a lot of the benefit of it.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I think you could make a half tube over say 3" pvc for the recess. Or something to that effect. Just a thought. Glad to here they do work recessed all the way. I know I have seen it in much larger boats.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> I love the tab placement. I was planning on flushing mine totally when I start my build. Any reason you left some out? More lift? Do you think totally reassessed would work? Thanks,
> Michael


Almost flushed them out completley but did not want to mess with adding a pocket for the actuator, and was thinking of keeping some tab out for a little extra lift.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

First layer went on today, did not want to get greedy with throwing more than one on their being this is my first build like this, and glad we did not, have some fine tuning to do but all in all I’d say it went well


----------



## LanceD (Jun 1, 2018)

12x30 rules. Lol. Getting a little tighter with a 4 inch flange.
Looking great. Like seeing the progress.


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

You planning epoxy or poly on the build?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks great !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike Haydon said:


> I think you could make a half tube over say 3" pvc for the recess. Or something to that effect. Just a thought. Glad to here they do work recessed all the way. I know I have seen it in much larger boats.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Bottlecap said:


> You planning epoxy or poly on the build?


Epoxy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sub’d. Love watching people with way more talent than me build things I know I couldn’t


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Hey jjones, I am in Charleston area also, near Edisto.
Would love to come by and see your build.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

It’s been a minute with no progress on the build except today, been busy with the honey do list since it got warm and fixing a jeep. But such is life, sanded down spots that needed new glass and laying out my final pieces for the hull but may have pushed myself in a corner with trying to wrap the transom pieces around, needed to try a different process since the last one did not turn out to well.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Finally upgraded the lighting


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Someone already making themselves comfy.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Ah, finally I can enjoy a beer , finished the last layers of glass with my father in law and brother in law, awesome can’t wait to start fairing.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I think you may be the first that can’t wait to start fairing! Nothing but dust and soreness in your future but damn you are moving along quick


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Second layer went on this evening, hopeful to get this thing flipped by the weekend, sand then strakes then light up the smoker Friday and fill the cooler.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Making memories!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Child labor LOL. nice work and the kid will remember that for the rest of his life.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

One more coat and done, for now, took it back old skool and busted out a 2x4 and 9 x11 50 grit, wax on wax off


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

JJones said:


> One more coat and done, for now, took it back old skool and busted out a 2x4 and 9 x11 50 grit, wax on wax off


Scrap foam works really well too. She's looking great; I definitely need to check it out soon.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

bryson said:


> Scrap foam works really well too. She's looking great; I definitely need to check it out soon.


Foam works great on the contoured surfaces


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Definitely not what I had planned but s$$$ happens, ended up trying to put the last coat of fairing compound on the skiff Wednesday evening and went to sand on it Thursday evening and found sticky play dough, ended up switching to a slow hardener instead of medium due to rising ambient temps, went over what I did and found I had not mixed it correctly, so after 4 hrs and 2 gallons of acetone and surprisingly 2 beers I’m back where I was Wednesday evening. Wish I would have pumped the brakes a little.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

JJones said:


> Definitely not what I had planned but s$$$ happens, ended up trying to put the last coat of fairing compound on the skiff Wednesday evening and went to sand on it Thursday evening and found sticky play dough, ended up switching to a slow hardener instead of medium due to rising ambient temps, went over what I did and found I had not mixed it correctly, so after 4 hrs and 2 gallons of acetone and surprisingly 2 beers I’m back where I was Wednesday evening. Wish I would have pumped the brakes a little.


Dang, glad you were able to take care of it. Setbacks like that are rough, but it's nice to know it won't affect the quality of the end product. Hit that reset button and keep on truckin!


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Got a break from the md activities and decided to jump on here and post what I’ve done , still need to add strakes but want to do it when I flip it back over and prep for paint.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks awesome man! Can’t wait to see this in person


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

With any luck you will finish her before JC finishes his. Remember, he has to wash his now.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> With any luck you will finish her before JC finishes his. Remember, he has to wash his now.


Done & done!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice work man, boat is looking great.

I had to remove an uncured layer of AwlGrip from my boat once. No fun.

Careful letting your kid get too close to that Clemson flag, could corrupt his mind. JK my brother teaches for them (as painful as it is to admit).


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

So i need opinions , just sent Chris an email about this but really thinking hard on putting a 30 etec 20 inch shaft with a side console, so gonna need to raise the transom height.So thoughts on making a cf16 a side console.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

JJones said:


> So i need opinions , just sent Chris an email about this but really thinking hard on putting a 30 etec 20 inch shaft with a side console, so gonna need to raise the transom height.So thoughts on making a cf16 a side console.


That was my original plan with mine until I ended up with my motor (although my skiff is a little longer). I still think it would be sweet. I have 2 buddies with side console 15' skiffs and they fish great and feel much larger than they actually are. I think the CF16 would be a blast in a side console.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

bryson said:


> That was my original plan with mine until I ended up with my motor (although my skiff is a little longer). I still think it would be sweet. I have 2 buddies with side console 15' skiffs and they fish great and feel much larger than they actually are. I think the CF16 would be a blast in a side console.


I like the side concole concept because it leaves the center open for moving around. Stability is important for us older guys that fish alone. I like tiller steering, so on my recent rebuild I left the console for electronics and added a grab rail to the top.




















.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

JJones said:


> So i need opinions , just sent Chris an email about this but really thinking hard on putting a 30 etec 20 inch shaft with a side console, so gonna need to raise the transom height.So thoughts on making a cf16 a side console.


Age old question... Comes down to what you really want. I would think it would still be fairly balanced, given you are adding tabs. There are older whiprays with side consoles. The best part of building your own skiff, you can make the console height exactly where it's comfortable for you. I HATE having to lean forward to steer on short consoles! I like a tiller on little boats, but what I like, isn't what everyone else likes.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice work man, boat is looking great.
> 
> I had to remove an uncured layer of AwlGrip from my boat once. No fun.
> 
> Careful letting your kid get too close to that Clemson flag, could corrupt his mind. JK my brother teaches for them (as painful as it is to admit).


How was it not a catch !!!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

This sure looks good and fishy...https://www.microskiff.com/threads/hells-bay-whipray.80066/



JJones said:


> So i need opinions , just sent Chris an email about this but really thinking hard on putting a 30 etec 20 inch shaft with a side console, so gonna need to raise the transom height.So thoughts on making a cf16 a side console.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Water Bound said:


> This sure looks good and fishy...https://www.microskiff.com/threads/hells-bay-whipray.80066/


Somehow expectations of a simple build has turned into that.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

JJones said:


> Somehow expectations of a simple build has turned into that.


It happens. I have waffled back and forth like crazy on engine size and tiller or remote. I need to decide soon.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

I’m finally back on the skiff build, it’s been awhile, but after having appendicitis’s I’ve got lots of free time , have a question about venting a portable gas tank, here’s the scenario. Say I build an enclosed bulkhead up front one hatch to access from the topside, can I put a portable 9 or 6 gallon tank in the compartment without ventilation or do I need a dedicated vent for the tank. Also have decided to run a 40 with a side console , don’t see to many in that set up.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

If your front hatch is gonna have fishing pole tubes in and things like that it will be vented enough.


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

If I built again and planned on a portable tank I would skip he front hatch leave the front bulkhead open. Front area is pretty dead space anyway other than tank...maybe anchor and trolling motor battery and life jackets. Nothing you are getting into a lot on this type of skiff.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Sethsawyer said:


> If I built again and planned on a portable tank I would skip he front hatch leave the front bulkhead open. Front area is pretty dead space anyway other than tank...maybe anchor and trolling motor battery and life jackets. Nothing you are getting into a lot on this type of skiff.


I’ve been on the fence about an open bulkhead vs hatch and have been wondering after gas battery life jackets etc safety equipment how often am I really going to be going up front, this pretty much put everything in perspective


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years ago we built up a 16’ aluminum skiff with a mostly open bulkhead forward casting deck. It was perfect for two six gallon portable tanks set in lengthwise. I’ll be very interested to see what you come up with for that area and the fuel It will be holding.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Between fishing, appendicitis’s, work, and kids sports, Jeep needing to be fixed and college football I have finally started back on the skiff, hoping for a splash date around the end of December or in January.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Too add, I’m about to pull the trigger on a new Suzuki 30 , anyone have any issues or know of anyone having any. My good friend had one and it ended up being a nightmare, sold the boat and motor. Looked hard at tahatsu but there really isn’t a reputable dealer in the area.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Not sure what problems your friend had, bit I’ve not seen any real problems from the Zuke 4strokes! Was never a fan of their 2sttokes though.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Sorry to beat a dead horse or bring up a dead horse rather, I put a monster front hatch on my CF and am very pleased I did. It acts as a catch all, dry storage zone for all sorts of random stuff. Like others have said, it really depends on how you plan on using the skiff. From the looks of things since you have a JR fisherman in training, the fwd dry storage hatch might not be a bad thing to have for random storage needs. Mine has my fuel tank, toolbox, all safety equipment, necessities box (bug spray, sunscreen, TP, baby wipes, rain jacket, etc.) and I still have room for a passenger's tackle bag and yeti cooler bag. 
Then again, I am clearly an OVER PACKER! Keep up the good work on your skiff


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Ready to see you get back at it lol


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm going back and forth on open bulkhead vs hatch. Probably going hatch because the only reason I was leaning open bulkhead was to save some time. Then I start thinking why save a few hours only to have to "put up" with something for years to come?


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't mean to detail but a quick question, I just lucked out and got a 2000 40hp yami for free, would a 40 push a beryllium well? I'm looking to start a build in January.


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

albrighty_then said:


> I don't mean to detail but a quick question, I just lucked out and got a 2000 40hp yami for free, would a 40 push a beryllium well? I'm looking to start a build in January.


FYI the answer to your question might go 20 different ways, don’t know personally but the best person to ask is Chris


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

JJones said:


> FYI the answer to your question might go 20 different ways, don’t know personally but the best person to ask is Chris


Thanks man I also didn't realize this was a conchfiah thread


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

So been at it here or there but think it’s coming along.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Looks great to me!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

JJones said:


> So been at it here or there but think it’s coming along.
> View attachment 161005
> View attachment 161006
> View attachment 161007
> ...


Love me some clean glass work


----------



## JJones (Nov 14, 2019)

Been MIA on this site have been posting most of the progress on instagram but splashed it this past weekened for water tests and have decided to put in a stringer system, i was concerned with flex with out double coring or a stringer so i actually put an additional 30 oz of glass on the cockpit side, their is very minimal flex or fluttering bassically movement with higher speeds however i am uncomfortable about it so i will be putting in a stringer system, i had orriginally thought of doing a self bailing cockpit so we will see how it goes. The top side will be finished this winter , i really wanted to get it in the water prior to finishing it to see how it would act being as this is my first build like this, all in all the design has completly blown my expectations out the water.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

How awesome is that!. Good move building the 20 " transom


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats man! That's gotta feel great!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice. if I didn't have my 20 year old waterman I would be building one of these myself.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice work man!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick brother!


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Looking so sweet! Saw the shout-out from morejon on insta!!!


----------

